# Logitech Tastatur Bauplan



## gremmlin (29. Januar 2003)

Huhu!

Nachdem meine Tastatur kein Bier verträgt, weigert sie sich nun zu tippen, da ich ihr trotzdem was verpasst hab.. 

Ich suche jetzt einen Bauplan, da ich nach der Reinigung wohl irgendetwas vertauscht habe, oder so...kA...

Es handelt sich um eine Logitech Tastatur von diesem Cordless-Desktop Set.

Bin über alle Hinweise glücklich!

Gremmlin


----------



## RobertoCarlos (18. September 2005)

Ich suche das ganze für die Logitech Cordless Maus.
Meine habe ich mal aufgemacht um sie zu reinigen und leider sind dann beim umdrehen das Rad, so ein schwarzes Winkelstück und einen Kleine Feder / ein kleines Stück Draht rutergefallen.

Das Winkelstück hab ich zusammen mit dem Rad wieder in Position gebracht, aber der Draht ist noch über.....der sorgt auf jedenfall dafür, dass das Mausraud beim drehen so klackert (denn das macht es jetzt nicht mehr)

Kann mal jemand seine Maus aufschrauben und ein Photo posten, damit ich weiß wo der Draht hinkommt.......

Danke

EDIT: sind 2 Federn / Drähte

EDIT2:
hab´s gelöst!
Das andere kommt einfach auf die andere Seite vom Mausraud zum stützen.....


----------



## serafeena (17. Juni 2007)

habe das gleiche Problem, leider hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden, wo der Draht hingehört. Könntest du vielleicht mal ein foto posten oder das ganze ein bisschen genauer beschreiben? (es geht NUR um den draht...)

lg serafeena


----------



## chmee (18. Juni 2007)

Mit ein bisschen Rubiks-Würfel-Feeling ist das in 5 Minuten gelöst 

Meine Maus habe ich vor etwa 1 Jahr aufgehabt. Deswegen keine genaue Beschreibung,
aber der lange Teil - ich glaube mit so einem abgerundeten Ende, kommt in das Wheel.
Und wenn man sich vorstellt, dass die Feder im eingebauten Zustand gespannt ist, ist
das andere Ende in so einer Öse, die man da irgendwo sieht. Ist nur etwas knobelig
beim Zusammensetzen der Schalenteile.


**EDIT** Mit ein bisschen  geht es auch 
http://www.silenthardware.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=16876

mfg chmee


----------



## serafeena (18. Juni 2007)

@chmee

MERCI! mein mäuschen ist wieder komplett 
das bild war sehr hilfreich - darauf wär ich nie gekommen... ich wollte die schlaufe dauernd irgendwo einhängen. naja, ein bild sagt eben mehr als tausend worte. besten dank!

lg serafeena


----------

